# Dagger to the Heart



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Just the way I do stuff, straight to the vital










LMAO


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

A W E S O M E !!! Lol


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

PandaMan said:


>


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

I would have continued to stand and watch him. He would have tired himself out eventually. Still, there is a valuable lesson here. Gymnastics are no good in a fight (well except for Hollywood fights of course)


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

I watched the above clip some time ago,I also found a vid on you tube with a GI fighting in a boxing ring.I am crap at this computor stuff,But if someone could look on you tube for i think it was called show off american GI gets kod then post on here you will fall about laughing.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

This is it I think


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Go on then hit me-go on hit me-BINGO-oh crap who am I


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Cave-dweller said:


> I would have continued to stand and watch him. He would have tired himself out eventually. Still, there is a valuable lesson here. Gymnastics are no good in a fight (well except for Hollywood fights of course)


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i think its out of a film 'never back down'


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

at like 2:00


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

Gwilym said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=wkjw3OQ3iGQ
> This is it I think


Love it!


----------

